# Spur of the moment - New Years Eve



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

5pm on New Years Eve, wife says, shall we do something, the older 2 kids are our for the night and what are we and the younger 2 doing

By 6pm we were on the road, phoned ahead for Sandy Balls, fully booked, travelled towards the New Forest.

Went down to the Hamble site there closed messed around a bit and we decided to take "wild camp" for the first time.

We drove down towards Hythe on the west side of Southampton water, then past fawley to Calshot Castle.

Surrounded on 2 sides by Southampton water and on the 3rd side by the Solent.

There was some sign indicating Campervans could park on a patch of land by the shore, it was dark but and got a little worried when the van started to skid.

However, we managed to get close to a old red bricked building which was just off the shore line.

Parked up, perhaps we would see New Year in then drive the couple of hours back home.

I got out of the van to check around the area, looking for someone or a ticket machine but nothing. By accident, I noticed 6 Electrical hook up points against the building, so I decided to plug in and see if there was any power on, there was.

about 20 yards away, I noticed a tap and in the ground in front of the tap there was a large metal lid and on closer inspection this turned out to be a Black Waste disposal point.

Midnight approached and we got out of the van and was over joyed by what we saw next, although you did not know it in the dark but soon become apparent once the fireworks went off, we were looking at the coast line from Southampton Water, along to Portsmouth then across the Ryde on the Isle of Wight right around past Wootton to Cowes all now being lit up with Fireworks, is was great seeing this blackness come to life.

We decided to stop the night and the following morning we found a security chap looking after the marina, he told us to try the surf shop to pay.

Anyway, we didn't pay because the field/beach is run by a couple who were not around over the holidays but we have their number to make payment and to try and become members which will allow us unlimited access throughout the Year for about £50

So, odd set-up, not quite wild camping but certainly not a Caravan site but a great taster

H


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is a terrific tale. I always think that spontaneity very often comes up trumps.

Well done for pushing the frontiers of wild camping to max. Doing it abroad is no big deal but doing it in England must be an art form.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Its all still a big learning curve for us, can't say I am not a little nervious on times but my Dad, he's like, "just go don't plan, we never did when you were kids, never stayed in a camp site" he would say

Not sure with a 5 ton van nearly 3 mtrs high compared to his VW Devon and then later a Ford Transit with lift up top is as easy to hide away


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello bertha


Glad you had a a great time. Thats what we want from a Motorhome. Up & go when the fancy takes you. That was better than the Sandy Balls would have been. 


Just sent you a PM


Motorhomer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> a 5 ton van nearly 3 mtrs high compared to his VW Devon and then later a Ford Transit with lift up top is as easy to hide away


This is very true, large motorhomes stand out like a sore thumb, try hiding a 36 ft RV 8O 
If wild camping is your forte, especially in this country, then buying a less conspicuous camper makes a lot of sense.

As pusser said, it's no sweat abroad ..but the UK isn't motorhome friendly


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are indeed times I am grateful my motorhome looks like a builder's van 

Dave


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

All the comments previously regarding subscribe or not to subscribe. This article is the reason why I have been visiting and contributing in some small way (very small) to this site.
What a fabulous story which just about sums up motorhoming. You should have also sent it to the letters pages of our favourite magazines.
Thanks for brightening up my day.
John


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hugh
I have been to that very piece of turf recently and took photos of Queen Mary 2 leaving port, we have friends who live in Ashlet Creek about a mile away from where you were. In the "season" there is often loads of MH's down there, it is a wonderful spot isn't it.
Just wish we had had the same thought.....

Nice one 

Keith


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

It is a great spot and one we had viewed frequently when we used to live on the Isle of Wight and comment to Southampton.

I can imagine how busy it must get in fine weather.

I tell you what, I glad I had kept the heating on low while she was parked up there was no sense of dampness.

Going without a plan did make us feel the value in our purchase and perhaps, the wife as one the bet between my argument for a Caravan over a motorhome, there is no way we would have just up and gone if we had a caravan or for that matter gone to the location we did.

However, i do agree, I can't of many locations like this one down in Calshot

Hugh


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have marked this place for a visit. Looks like I turned off this year just before ending up there so I'm a bit miffed about that.


----------

